# AiO Wasserkühlung für Sockel 1200



## Siriuz (13. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

Ich werde demnächst auf einen neuen Intel aufrüsten, dementsprechend suche ich nach einer tollen AiO Wakü. Sind die aktuellen Wakü überhaupt kompatibel?
Wird eine 10700K. 240 wäre angebracht oder?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (13. Mai 2020)

AFAIK sind die Sockel untereinander kompatibel, also 1151 und 1200. 100%ig sicher bin ich mir nicht...

Ich persönlich würde eher auf eine 280er setzen, sofern das Gehäuse es zulässt. Allerdings würde ich auch (zumindest Stand heute) wohl eher auf Sockel AM4/X570 setzen. Im Vergleich zu Z490 die wohl die etwas kleinere Aufrüstfalle...

Welche Hardware hast du denn aktuell?


----------



## Sinusspass (14. Mai 2020)

AM4 ist nicht weniger Aufrüstfalle als Z490, auf beiden kommt nicht mehr viel neues, wo man aufrüsten kann. Nur dass man mit einer Intelcpu beim Zocken im Cpulimit besser bedient ist.
Aber zurück zum Thema, Sockel 1200 soll für Kühler kompatibel zu 1151 sein.
Aber wie Einwegkartoffel gesagt hat, bei der Radiatorfläche nicht zu sparsam sein.


----------



## Siriuz (14. Mai 2020)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> AFAIK sind die Sockel untereinander kompatibel, also 1151 und 1200. 100%ig sicher bin ich mir nicht...
> 
> Ich persönlich würde eher auf eine 280er setzen, sofern das Gehäuse es zulässt. Allerdings würde ich auch (zumindest Stand heute) wohl eher auf Sockel AM4/X570 setzen. Im Vergleich zu Z490 die wohl die etwas kleinere Aufrüstfalle...
> 
> Welche Hardware hast du denn aktuell?



Ich rüste komplett auf. Neues Mainboard (ASRock Z490 Extreme4, Mainboard), Ram, den 10700k und wie gesagt den AiO Kühler.

Habe genug Platz. Da ist sogar für eine 360er Platz, laut Coolermaster.

Könnt ihr mir eine leise und auch gute AiO Wasserkühlung empfehlen?


----------



## Sinusspass (14. Mai 2020)

Arctic Liquid Freezer II.


----------



## IICARUS (14. Mai 2020)

Ich für mein Teil halte von den neuen Alphacool AIOs mehr.

Denn die Radiatoren bestehen aus Kupfer und das Teil hat auch ein kleinen AGB mit drauf und ist so leichter zum befüllen und Warten und mit der Zeit verdunstet immer was an Kühlflüssigkeit. Es kann auch mal vorkommen das eine Reinigung notwendig ist und die Schlauche können auch einfach ausgetauscht und die ganze AIO jeder Zeit auch selbst erweitert werden. Dazu muss noch nicht mal die Schnellkupplung was mit verbaut ist verwendet werden. Die neuen AIOs haben nun auch schöne RGBs drauf, falls jemand drauf steht.
CPU AIO Wasserkuehler Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora mit aRGB | Alphacool - the cooling company



IICARUS schrieb:


> falls jemand drauf steht.


Nicht wörtlich nehmen, sonst gehen die RGBs danach nicht mehr...


----------



## Siriuz (14. Mai 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ich für mein Teil halte von den neuen Alphacool AIOs mehr.
> 
> Denn die Radiatoren bestehen aus Kupfer und das Teil hat auch ein kleinen AGB mit drauf und ist so leichter zum befüllen und Warten und mit der Zeit verdunstet immer was an Kühlflüssigkeit. Es kann auch mal vorkommen das eine Reinigung notwendig ist und die Schlauche können auch einfach ausgetauscht und die ganze AIO jeder Zeit auch selbst erweitert werden. Dazu muss noch nicht mal die Schnellkupplung was mit verbaut ist verwendet werden. Die neuen AIOs haben nun auch schöne RGBs drauf, falls jemand drauf steht.
> CPU AIO Wasserkuehler Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora mit aRGB | Alphacool - the cooling company
> ...



Danke dir für die Antwort!  Bin da "Neuling".

Aber im Allgemeinen ist ein Noctua doch besser von der Kühlung? Oder? (Hab da echtr wenig Ahnung)


----------



## IICARUS (14. Mai 2020)

Kommt ganz darauf an welchen du meinst und gegenüber den 420er oder den 360er ist der nicht besser.
Aber wenn du solch ein hässlichen Klotz in der Kiste verbaut haben möchtest... wieso nicht.


----------



## Siriuz (14. Mai 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Kommt ganz darauf an welchen du meinst und gegenüber den 420er oder den 360er ist der nicht besser.
> Aber wenn du solch ein hässlichen Klotz in der Kiste verbaut haben möchtest... wieso nicht.



Naa, war ja nur eine Frage. Finde den Noctua auch ziemlich hässlich. Allgemein ist der Unterschied zwischen AiO Wakü und normalen Lüftern groß?


----------



## IICARUS (14. Mai 2020)

Groß ist der Unterschied nicht, weil sich Prozessoren im allgemeinem schwer kühlen lassen.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (14. Mai 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> AM4 ist nicht weniger Aufrüstfalle als Z490, auf beiden kommt nicht mehr viel neues, wo man aufrüsten kann.



Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir Recht. Ich nehme aber lieber PCIe 4.0 mit, auch wenn der Unterschied zu 3.0 vernachlässigbar ist...


----------



## Nebulus07 (14. Mai 2020)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir Recht. Ich nehme aber lieber PCIe 4.0 mit, auch wenn der Unterschied zu 3.0 vernachlässigbar ist...



Für eine NVME-M.2 PCIE4.0 ist das schon ein Zugewinn. LEider nur Meßbar und nicht Spürbar... Aber der Zug fährt in Richtung Fortschritt


----------



## Sinusspass (14. Mai 2020)

Da würde ich eigentlich die höhere Singlecoreleistung vorziehen, im Gegensatz zu PCIe 4.0 hat man da sogar was von. 
Sonderfälle ausgenommen.


----------



## Siriuz (15. Mai 2020)

Alternate hat momentan noch keinen Liefertermin für meinen 10700K, dauert also bestimmt noch 2 Wochen, mindestens.


----------



## IICARUS (15. Mai 2020)

Das kann noch ein wenig dauern.



> Die Prozessoren werden als "eingehend" ins Lager geführt, wobei als Datum für die erwartete Verfügbarkeit der 17. Juni genannt wird, wobei zuletzt Mai im Raum stand.


https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Come...Preise-kommender-Intel-CPUs-gelistet-1347795/


----------



## Siriuz (15. Mai 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Das kann noch ein wenig dauern.
> 
> 
> https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Come...Preise-kommender-Intel-CPUs-gelistet-1347795/



Intel Sockel 1200 CPUs guenstig kaufen '|' ALTERNATE.de

Ein paar der Versionen kommen schon in 11 Tagen. Aber der KF nicht!


----------



## IICARUS (15. Mai 2020)

Wobei es nicht gesagt ist das in 11 Tagen der Prozessor auch wirklich lieferbar ist, es wird nur voraussichtlich angegeben. 

Wir haben auch eine AIO bestellt die voraussichtlich in 4-5 Tagen lieferbar ist und es kann aber auch sein das sobald diese Zeit verstreicht doch noch länger drauf gewartet werden muss. Caseking hatte sogar zum Montag mit dieser AIO voraussichtlich angegeben gehabt und nun steht dort im Zulauf dabei und das seit Tagen. Zur Zeit ist diese AIO nirgendwo lieferbar, da Alphacool wohl mit der Produktion nicht ganz nachkommt.


----------



## Siriuz (15. Mai 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Wobei es nicht gesagt ist das in 11 Tagen der Prozessor auch wirklich lieferbar ist, es wird nur voraussichtlich angegeben.
> 
> Wir haben auch eine AIO bestellt die voraussichtlich in 4-5 Tagen lieferbar ist und es kann aber auch sein das sobald diese Zeit verstreicht doch noch länger drauf gewartet werden muss. Caseking hatte sogar zum Montag mit dieser AIO voraussichtlich angegeben gehabt und nun steht dort im Zulauf dabei und das seit Tagen. Zur Zeit ist diese AIO nirgendwo lieferbar, da Alphacool wohl mit der Produktion nicht ganz nachkommt.



Ja, einfach abwarten und Tee drinken. Klar würde es mich freuen, wenns Übermorgen da ist, aber ich warte schon seit Dezember, da kommt es auf einen Monat auch nicht mehr an. 

Brauche eh noch AiO, Mainboard und Ram!  Die 1080 bleibt noch drin, bis die 3080 released wird.


----------



## Sinusspass (15. Mai 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Zur Zeit ist diese AIO nirgendwo lieferbar, da Alphacool wohl mit der Produktion nicht ganz nachkommt.


 Wohl eher, weil die Produktion in China Anfang des Jahres unterbrochen wurde und langsam die Bestände leer sind.


----------



## IICARUS (15. Mai 2020)

Stimmt auch wieder, heute wird viel in China produziert.
Aber der Dampfer liegt wohl in Hamburg vor Anker und darf wohl mit den ALC Sachen nicht anlegen...


----------



## Siriuz (20. Mai 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Wobei es nicht gesagt ist das in 11 Tagen der Prozessor auch wirklich lieferbar ist, es wird nur voraussichtlich angegeben.
> 
> Wir haben auch eine AIO bestellt die voraussichtlich in 4-5 Tagen lieferbar ist und es kann aber auch sein das sobald diese Zeit verstreicht doch noch länger drauf gewartet werden muss. Caseking hatte sogar zum Montag mit dieser AIO voraussichtlich angegeben gehabt und nun steht dort im Zulauf dabei und das seit Tagen. Zur Zeit ist diese AIO nirgendwo lieferbar, da Alphacool wohl mit der Produktion nicht ganz nachkommt.



Also ich hab mehr oder minder die Info, dass mein 10700KF definitiv VOR dem 25.6 kommt!  Genauen Termin weiß niemand.


----------

